# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  یه مقدار توضیح در مورد زند فریم ورک

## soroush.elec

من .net  کار بودم ولی حالا به خاطر یکسری مسائل مجبورم با php  کار کنم. می خواستم اگر امکان دارد دوستانی که با zend  کار کرده اند یه مقایسه ای با .net framework به عمل بیاورند. کلاً چه کلاس هایی داره. من الآن بدون فریم ورک کارم پیش می ره آیا سرعت کارم را بالا می بره ؟ استفاده از اون کلاً چه مزیتی داره؟

----------

